# Here Is A Nice "PLUG" For "FISHIN MORTICIAN" . . .



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

*Here Is A Nice "PLUG" For "FISHIN MORTICIAN" . . .*

*http://teachmesurffishing.com/surf-rigging-setups/why-i-switched-to-the-mortician-surf-fishing-rig/*


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

That is a great rig , Should be put in the Bible,


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Jollymon said:


> That is a great rig , Should be put in the Bible,


X2 on the Bible . . .


----------

